

Talking NBA Jam with lead designer, Mark Turmell - relampago
http://sports.espn.go.com/espnmag/story?id=3668922

======
relampago
"Something weird was going on with the software, and to this day, if you have
an original NBA Jam machine every once in a while it will just yell out
"Petrovic!" It's wild."

